# NetBeans 3.6: JScrollPane + JTable



## emty (6. Aug 2004)

Hallo leute,

wer kann mir (newbie) sagen, wie ich im gui-editor den JScrollPane auf horizontales scrollen umstelle?
ich möchte nämlich durch die JTable scrollen.

in den properties steht unter horizontalScrollBar nur <none>!

danke für die hilfe
emty


----------



## Beni (6. Aug 2004)

Ich kenne diesen Editor nicht, aber vielleicht hilft dir der Tipp, wie man es im Code machen würde (um den richtigen Knopf zu finden):


```
table.setAutoResizeMode( JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF );
```
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321#24014


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2004)

Es kommt darauf an, was Du erreichen möchtest.
Wenn Du in den Properties der JScrollPane mal nach dem Eintrag _horizontalScrollBarPolicy_ suchst (ziemlich weit oben), kannst Du mit _ALWAYS_ erreichen, dass die horizontale Scrollbar immer angezeigt wird.


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2004)

Hurra die Gams,

jep danke das war's.

danke für die hilfe.


emty


----------

